# Leatherface Texas Chainsaw Massacre Costume



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Looks good, my concern would be wear ability and durability. But definitely has the creepiness to it.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks there is no concern as this tarp is heavy duty and you can't rip it even when cuts are made as it is strung together inside and almost impossible to rip even cut, and I am a strong muscular guy. All my costumes are made to last and still look great. Even with my New Bloods which are more likely to rip if weathered too much since they are cotton, I make them so they last and still look great. But trust me this tarp is not ripping. Even one string is hard as hell to break!


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Is it just your run of the mill brown tarp from a hardware store?

New Bloods?-Do you have a link to your products?


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah it is heavy duty tarp I got it on eBay awhile ago the same at the hardware store if Heavy Duty. It is has super strong string inside it so you can't rip it as I said even when you cut it. I am SirBrad FX (sirbrad4) on Youtube http://www.youtube.com/sirbrad4 I also post all my stuff on the forums and facebook.com/sirbrad4. So I don't use a website as all my work is commission based. You can see my first TCM Beginning costume/life-sized on here and those sites. Yeah I am mostly known for my New Bloods, also pics on here and Youtube. I also do Chainsaws which are a major pain so not selling those right now. But you can see them all there. If you ever want a costume let me know and I can give you quotes. I get fully backed by about June. Thisone may be for sale or I may keep it not sure yet but I can do more or if commissioned and I have an opening.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Faux strap added to look like two longer ones tied together, or original one can be cut to raise the apron to adjust the height.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Starting on the bracers next.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Working on the bracers made out of foam and leather material to give them some thickness yet still be flexible.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Easy on elastic which will be hidden, and faux laces so you don't have to worry about tying them and they will look tied.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Just about done and ready for weathering and blood!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Apron sanded and frayed and adding thick grime and weathering now. As usual all details will be shown with outdoor pics and videos. Coming along great!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Kemper mask by A.M. Creations. Adding a PERFECT wavy wig I found and will be trimming it some.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Perfect shirt I found years ago green with stripes and textured. It is a 3XL so lots of room for the added bulk and santa belly! Not quite as dark as shown here, over-embellished due to low lighting. But only the top part, back, and sleeves will be seen mostly anyway.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh yes...there will be blood.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Better view of the neck. Will have outdoors pics of this as well later to show all the details


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Tommy 2.0 will be repainting to match the lighter white/gray look in the movie. Might be some yellow undertones as well.


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

sirbrad said:


> Oh yes...there will be blood.


I love the wet blood look...I am assuming it dries looking wet. What did you use to make the blood/ blood clots/


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes it looks wet when dry. I have my own secret recipe that took me many years to make but you can buy perma blood as well. I use all kinds of stuff for chunks, tissue as well as for flesh, coffee grounds etc. On my beginning costume I also added chunks of bloody flesh and pieces of hair on the saw as well.


----------



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh my - that is looking both gruesome and fantastic at the same time. The bloody look is amazing. 

Can't wait to see the final work of art!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks, yeah all the details will show in the outdoor video, but Leatherface loves dark lighting the best! 

Haircut coming along nicely.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

OK time to repaint the Tommy 2.0 to get that white/gray look in the movie with dark highlights. Started with a white basecoat with a hint of gray and dry brushed it mostly and already liking the look! Will also help it be seen at night more once done Addison's old paint up looked like leather and was brown so making it more like the new one. Might also add some yellow tones not sure yet as this may be good enough once done. I also do not have an airbrush yet but will be getting one soon. But I am used to using brushes a lot it is just harder to do especially once a mask is haired and stitched already which means I have to try and avoid every stitch or just go back and paint them black with a thin brush.

I don't want it too dark but will be making the crevices, lips, and eyes darker. I want it to be seen well at night. The one in the movie was not that dark in the behind scenes video and shows well in the dark lighting scenes. That is what I am going for. But first basecoat dry brush done!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh yeah starting to get pretty now! Added dark grey wash.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Added another wash of dark brown and blacks and in the crevices. Now adding all the darker highlights of the eyes, lips, edges and high points, and the mask is now darker and dirtier. Wow not bad for my first Leatherface paint up with regular brushes! Can't wait to do more!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Paint fully dry and slightly darker.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Sealed with permawet and 50% water so that it does not have too much shine just a slight one. Looks slightly darker indoors and lighter outdoors will be able see the details more outdoors.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

OK it is all done, and I absolutely LOVE how it came it out! This time did costume test shots first and doing the life-sized next to show the detail outdoors. For reference I am 5'10" in shoes and 175 LBS muscular build. I wear a large shirt but this is a 3XL and I added two muscle suits and a Santa belly and it came out perfect! Lots more pics on my Facebook.com/sirbrad4 as it takes less time to upload and will have videos soon! I used my custom 74 chainsaw as I sold my remakes, and this is my personal saw that I made for all my costumes as I like how the yellow shows the blood and weathering.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

The debut of me in costume outdoors! Not just my life-sized figures. Video coming later finally opened my tripod lol. Might do sores on lips and add make-up to eyes for costume but probably not as I wear all my costumes at night mostly.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

More videos one non HD for editing as I do not have an HD editor as the trial ran out, and two HD ones indoors.

http://www.youtube.com/user/sirbrad4/videos?view=0


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Poseable hands I made out of foam, wire and CFX silicone hands. Work great!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Life-sized done and is SUPER AWESOME!! Really creepy seeing that in person with that undermask! Sucks my mannequin leg broke out the fiberglass from so much use so now I got to lean it on something. But my other bigger one is still good. Last one with flash.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Kemper!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoiQy032qeY


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Amazing work as always Sirbrad, you are a one man special effects guru


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks, that istrue lol.

Some of the publicity photos look like burlap so trying one of those for fun. So far so good!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Burlap version done!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rtqd5MLhdLA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Leatherface in the mofo house! MY house lol. I can't believe I created that! I should be used to them by now after so many life-sized figures but each one is still so awesome to see once done.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Is that you Sirbrad? Would be nice to see leatherface,Jason and the Creeper all together in one pic....you should put post this pic in the what does a haunter look like..


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah that is me I don't post a lot of pics of myself as I keep it mostly on my work but I have a ton on Facebook where I upload a lot more pics and first pics of what I make. I am sirbrad4 on there as well. I actually only do these one at a time and only have 2 mannequins, one larger and one smaller so I would not be able to post them all together and I also sell them usually once done. But if I ever get a huge house one day I will have about 30-50 of my own personal life-sized.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Now you got me thinking of possibly re-booting my own Leatherface, I did him a few years back, its not on your level but here are a few pics


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks cool man. Yeah I hope to do my own as well sometime as well as my own Jason and Myers and original monster. Kemper wanted in on the action.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

May as well use this thread lol. Working on another costume whuich will be available for Halloween ina few weeks. I still get a ton or requests for more remake costumes, so decided to do another one up made to sell. This is the new material prototype apron, much more comfortable and eaiser to work with than tarp or burlap, and faux leather gauntlets as well which are a huge pain to make. Was gonna do just the apron and shirt but figured I may as well do it all, as Hewitt won't get out of my head! Might do the shirt, and pants as well. This will have one layer on the bottom as I ran out of fabric and the store does not have any. Gauntlets also the same type, self adjusting no tying of the laces needed! Felt good to take a break from these but now it is time that Hewitt returns!!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Found another great green 3XL shirt.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Bracers done and ready for weathering and blood.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Is the second one( after protype)way easier and faster or the same?


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

About the same as all the details take a lot of time.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Coming along and almost ready for blood.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

More weathering and blood staining.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Sirbrad. That is some great stuff. I figured you may be the person to ask this. Do you have any leads on how I could find an apron like the one in the picture below? I'm dressing as Leatherface from "Texas Chainsaw 3D" and hoping to look as film accurate as possible.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks, actually I did not see that movie yet so I did not research the clothes yet. I heard that most of the clothes he wears is manufactured by the production studio, so probably custom made as I did not see that apron around anywhere but similar looking ones. But I plan on doing that version sometime in the future.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Okay, cool. Thanks. I hope we can do business in the future. Take care.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Sounds good, I hope to dot hat costume soon. I might sell the prototype as well as I usually do. I did see some similar aprons or I could even make one close if I had to. Will see how it goes when I do one.


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

OMG that thing is sick!!! Especially Kemper's version...if I saw him in my yard or house, I'd freak!!!!

You're the man, it's dead on!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

You can find all my costumes on here in threads, or on Youtube and Facebook under the name sirbrad4 also SirBrad FX. http://www.youtube.com/sirbrad4 I do mostly commissions.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Working on bloody chunks of flesh and bone fragments like I did on my Beginning costume, GOREgeous!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Won't show great with this lighting but added pieces of bloody scalp with bloody blonde hair. Looks really SICK in person! Will show better in daylight pics.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Jedidiah "The Beast mask" by Scareware Pro. This was mde for a fan film and has a similar look to the Remake but not a Remake mask. I love it and will be using for more custom Leatheface costumes.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi again Brad. If I may ask please, do you sell these items or are these just personal projects of yours?


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Both lol. The costume is going to be for sale once finished, not the mask as you can get that from Scareware Productions. I mostly do commissions but once in awhile I do costumes to sell which arfe personal projects as well, and I do my own not for sale. But this full costume minus the mask will be for sale on eBay and off, will come with the shirt, pants, thermal shirt, apron, arm bracers, and tie. I am still working on more details. I like to make one or two costumes for eBay around Halloween but mostly prefer to do commissions. I might also do a 3D soon and sell the prototype but not sure if I can before Halloween but should be awesome as well! A lot of people request it so may need to accept a commission to fund the mask to complete one. Any questions just PM me man. Thanks.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Baking with Leatherface. I also like to bake cakes once in a great while. I love the show Cake Boss and would probably be doing that if not costumes lol. Leatherface seems to like it. Looks great in that lighting.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

For fun decided to modify some severed ears and make them more realistic and nasty looking. Repainted, dirtied up and now working on blood. These can be pinned or glued onto the apron.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

More fresh blood and aging. Will see the details better outside in daylight but it looks NASTY as you can tell, and like a real severed, bloody ear. My house is starting to look like a slaughter house again. Lol.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Complete and now available!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucMlomyRJAw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Damn!!! No wait, this deserves a "Double Damn!"

Nice work Sirbrad, how do I find this on ebay?


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks man, yeah I love it I want to keep ot for myself now but already have another costume in the works lol. I can send you the link. Wish I could keep the life-sized in my house lol. Later on I will do one for myself when I get room.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

What's behind the mask?


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another Thomas mask same type I used in my previous ones.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Ear taped on GOREgeous.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uD4IYJI5UFc


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another one done! This is the faux leather prototype apron, which is the material I use for the bracers, and so far the best overall as far as looking the same as tarp but not resistant to paints. This is weathered dirty, and with bloody chunks and the entire apron looks wet with fresh blood and grime. This time I did not add the Santa belly to save time dressing it as I already used that on about 5 already, so just showing the costume. More pics to come!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Caught the kid running and screaming lol. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpRYivuMqNk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDKCvmTR3Yc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great costume


----------



## Kelliecute (Oct 8, 2013)

Really cool


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another Remake costume done and available on eBay. This one has a faux leather apron and burlap pieces underneath.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KptsdV7nzGY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

The big dog will once again hunt...

Another one almost complete!

Constructing the layers and fraying. Using the same cloth material as the last one which shows the weathering really well. 
Adding the weathering, gore, bone fragments, chunks of flesh etc. Always fun and very time consuming.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

These clothes are small for a life-sized with the huge gut as they are a commission for someone smaller, but barely got them on with all the bulk to show it. Straps also can tie around as usual as they are long. Has the standard bloody chunks of flesh and bone fragments and all wet looking.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Morning sunlight and trimmed the hair in the back some as it was a tad long.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Looks great! You are the man Brad! Thank you again by the way for the apron last year. I am very happy I found you. I can't thank you enough. I take very good care of the apron and I will be bringing it back out again on October 31st. I look forward to seeing how I look with it with the actual red shirt Dan Yeager wore in TCM 3D. I am gonna take a lot more pictures this year.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

No problem, glad you love it! Should look great with that shirt! A great character to play!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another one done.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Brad. Sorry to bother you, but I had to show ya this, man -





People loved the apron Halloween night.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow looks great! NP post any pics you got as I love seeing them and I post them to my Facebook page under customer photos as well. Had a lot of other requests for this as well but fully booked so have not done any more as of yet. Looks awesome!


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks! Here's three other pics -


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Awesome! I Added them to Facebook and everyone loves them.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

I thought I had a huge thread on here with all of my leatherface costumes/life-sized but could not find it so I made a new thread. Got this awesome Chainsaw Tom mask back that I repainted, this time adding more colors as well. It comes mostly brown, but added more accurate lighter colors which really shows the details and cracks better. Will have more finished pics soon, and will be giving it a wet look like the last one I did to look even more nasty and grimy.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Repaint complete and a slight wet look added. Love how the lighter tones really bring out the details. Will have daylight pics soon.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

HD daylight of video of the mask. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MDb5tggbqI


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Great job as always Sir Brad


----------

